# Planting alfalfa



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have some pictures up of the last field of hay I planted, mainly as a buffer strip between the row crops and the ditch. Not the most high tech or prettiest setup, but I've never had a failed stand with it yet.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/members/mlappin/albums/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name='mlappin']Have some pictures up of the last field of hay I planted, mainly as a buffer strip between the row crops and the ditch. Not the most high tech or prettiest setup, but I've never had a failed stand with it yet.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/members/mlappin/albums/[/QUOT

That will work. Nothing like experience.

Regards, Mike


----------



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like it should work good. I like your White tractors.


----------

